# ATMOS FX Witching Hour new for 2015



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I just found out that Atmos FX is releasing two new choices for us. Phantasms and Witching Hour. Does anyone know when these will be available? I am so excited to get the Witching Hour. 

http://www.creepytwists.com/Atmosfear-FX-Witching-Hour-_p_242.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just sent a message to friends at the West Coast convention in Portland to see if they can find out anything about it.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd love to know, too. Witching Hour looks great!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I want this as well!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Is there a video to show a little of what it is like? the site just shows me a blank grey box. I want to see it, I love these atmosfear fx things, I have 4 of them and never used one because I don't have a projector, I think I will get one this year !


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Heard about the new ones not really seen anything about them. The first ones we got were at the West Coast haunters convention the first year it was held in Portland... Love the unliving portraits. Wanted to add to the collection but they weren't at the convention last year and I don't recall seeing them on the vendors list this year.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Last year they sent out a coupon on July 22nd for 15% off the new releases in their newsletter. In 2013 my copies of the new releases were shipped on July 23rd, so I'd expect them to be available the last week in July again this year. They did put out a post on how they created the Phantasm recently:

http://atmosfx.com/news/detail/phantasm-anatomy-101-dissecting-the-poltergeist

Also, for the past 2 years they had contests in January to name one of the new releases, so you may want to join their Loyalty Program and become an AtmosFreak:

http://atmosfx.com/community

And, you can check them out on Facebook at:

www.facebook.com/atmosFEARfx


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

AtmosFX released a behind the scenes video for The Witching Hour on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/GWr1jKJOOSg


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

They also released the official box covers! Can't wait to try the spectre on some scrim outdoors in the graveyard


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

You can preorder these now at www.HalloweenAsylum.com. Use coupon code MEM2015 for 15% off and $5 flat rate shipping on $50 plus orders including oversized items through May 26, 2015.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Is there a video to show a little of what it is like? the site just shows me a blank grey box. I want to see it, I love these atmosfear fx things, I have 4 of them and never used one because I don't have a projector, I think I will get one this year !


I'm also interested--has a trailer been released for Phantasms? Wouldn't want to pre-order something without knowing what the content looks like.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

whane is the Portland convention I live just a couple hours away


printersdevil said:


> I just sent a message to friends at the West Coast convention in Portland to see if they can find out anything about it.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

You can get more information on their Facebook page:
www.facebook.com/atmosfearfx

Try watching the behind the scenes video of The Witching Hour on YouTube:
http://youtu.be/GWr1jKJOOSg

The only update I have seen on Phantasms is their post on building the 3D character:
http://atmosfx.com/news/detail/phantasm-anatomy-101-dissecting-the-poltergeist

Both are still in production so there may not be any finished video yet. For the past 2 years the new releases came out the last week in July. Unless you are getting a great deal, you should probably not pre-order since you have other titles to experiment with before the new releases come out.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

Just got an email about a new product at AtmosFX, an all-in-one projector.










Here is the text:

AtmosFX is partnering with Chicago-based ProductWorks to offer something totally new: A low-cost, all-in-one digital decoration projection kit. It is called WindowFX. And it is cool.

The kit comes with a digital projector, tripod, remote control and window projection material, making it really easy to get started digitally decorating. In addition, the projector comes pre-loaded with eight scenes from some of AtmosFX’s most popular digital decorations. The projectors also come equipped with both a USB port and SD card slot, making it a breeze to add additional content. It also has built in-speakers and stereo output for audio.

The entire kit will cost just $129.99. 

To be sure, we’ve seen the stuff AtmosFREAKS create with their digital decorations – it’s graduate-level work. For those of you, this WindowFX kit will not be as dynamic as the set-ups many of you have already perfected. This kit is for everyone else – those aspiring digital decorators who are looking to try something inexpensive and totally new. (It is also a great choice for more experienced decorators who want to add an inexpensive additional projector to your digital decorating arsenal!)

Because this is the first time we have done this, we have ordered only a limited supply of projectors – so order quickly. We anticipate they will ship before September 1 – well before Halloween and the winter holidays


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

it's a very low spec projector and only has an SD card or USB port to use if you want to add more content then whats preloaded, but, the price is good for what it is.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

It shows that the brightness is 150 lux. How does a lux translate into lumens?


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

foolishmortal42 said:


> It shows that the brightness is 150 lux. How does a lux translate into lumens?


It doesn't. They are different types of measurements. I'm willing to bet it was a typo and is 150 lumens. It seems to be roughly the same mini projectors you find on eBay and Amazon for under $50.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

lbc said:


> You can get more information on their Facebook page:
> www.facebook.com/atmosfearfx
> 
> Try watching the behind the scenes video of The Witching Hour on YouTube:
> ...


The email for a "Behind the Scenes" on Phantasms is out!

https://youtu.be/PCRVtCMzH5Y


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

This is PERFECT for someone starting out or someone like me that doesn't want the hassle of making my husband do it!! He curses those projectors & cords every year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I see this on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0GGPKTH0FJNSWYVXJM51

Same thing or a ripoff?


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> I see this on Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0GGPKTH0FJNSWYVXJM51
> 
> Same thing or a ripoff?


The projector in the Amazon kit claims to be 1800 lumens. It is an unbranded projector according to the Q&A section at the bottom of the listing. The photo of the projector is greyed out, does it look like this for everyone?


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

Ski0204 said:


> The projector in the Amazon kit claims to be 1800 lumens. It is an unbranded projector according to the Q&A section at the bottom of the listing. The photo of the projector is greyed out, does it look like this for everyone?


That's what I saw as well. Seems a little high priced to me without knowing what projector.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

here is one with bone chillers and ghostly apre for 299.00 dose that sound like a good deal


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

ist on amazon too


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

If you go right into the storefront I see this projector photo. 
http://www.amazon.com/AtmosFear-App...A7DDK/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=AIG8MEO5YMPVV
They also show a 100 lumen one with videos for a little less. Wonder if this one is similar to the pre-loaded one on atmosFear's sight?
Sorry Boone. I see you saw it too. Think we both were posting at the same time


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

holiday projector.com has a couple too


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

Icepick said:


> That's what I saw as well. Seems a little high priced to me without knowing what projector.


Here are the specs for the Amazon projector:

Model: SV-856
LCD technologyportable projector-high brightness
Resolution800*600 support 1024*768
Brightness (peak lumen)1800 lumens
Contrast:1000: 1
Lamp power50W
Lamp life30000 hours
Aspect ratio16: 9 or 4: 3
Screen size25-150 inches
Projection methodfront/ rear projection
Projector size (cm)19*16*8
Package1 unit in 1 giftbox and 3 giftboxes in 1 ctn
Keystone correction± 30 degress, electric keystone
Interface USB/HDMI/AV/VGA/ USB/ SD, TV for choice
http://szqiangpu.en.made-in-china.c...a-1800-Lumens-LED-Mini-Projector-SV-856-.html


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

If the Atmosfear projector is only 150 lumens then I think it would only work well in total darkness. I sent them an email to clarify if it Lux or Lumens. I will post if they answer. I have the first Ghostly apparition dvd and love it. I am looking forward to second one.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I was able to zoom in on the side of the box and saw the pre-loads are Halloween, Christmas, and New Years.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

foolishmortal42 said:


> If the Atmosfear projector is only 150 lumens then I think it would only work well in total darkness. I sent them an email to clarify if it Lux or Lumens. I will post if they answer. I have the first Ghostly apparition dvd and love it. I am looking forward to second one.


Here's a photo of a 100 lumen, 320x240 resolution, bone chiller projection. It was projected from about 12 feet from the wall. 









It was taken around 3:00 pm when the sun was shining in from behind me. So you won't need total darkness. In total darkness the poor contrast ratio shows up as a gray background. Some ambient light helps to cover it.


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

It's funny that AtmosFX brands a projector with 150 lumens, considering on their own Tips and Tricks video they recommend no less than 1800 lumens.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't wait for these to come out!


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

While I get that everyone likes "package deals", it is cheaper to buy a mini projector and dvd separate from Amazon. At around $40 for each item (dvd and projector) you will save money. From what I'm seeing also, the projector is very limited on the inputs, where as the ones on Amazon have usb, sd card, vga, composite, and hdmi inputs.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

I love AtmosFX and you can also download the individual segments so that you can customize your video!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Oct 31, 2014)

Lux are not lumens. This projector is NOT 150 lumens. LUX are converted to lumens by determining the area of projection and distance. While not 1800 lumens, it will perform very well as a window projection effect in conjunction with the included projection material. And given you get a projector, remote, projection material, tripod and 8 effects for $129.99 -- that's rather generous. They also clearly indicate the limitations of this projector on their site. It's not meant for hardcore haunters looking for the top of the line performance.


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

Agree Dude, the price isn't bad. Assuming $60 for the projector and each AtmosFX dvd being $40, it's actually a good deal. I just don't like that they tell you to get a projector with at least 1800 lumens then sell you one that is far below that number. I personally just bought a projector with 1000 lumens, couldn't justify hundreds of dollars for a Halloween projector. If it isn't bright enough then I'll post that here but I am confident it will be. 

Long story short, I think their recommendation of an 1800 lumen projector is way too high. I think 800 would get the job done for most effects as long as it's in a dark area.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

ice456789 said:


> Agree Dude, the price isn't bad. Assuming $60 for the projector and each AtmosFX dvd being $40, it's actually a good deal. I just don't like that they tell you to get a projector with at least 1800 lumens then sell you one that is far below that number. I personally just bought a projector with 1000 lumens, couldn't justify hundreds of dollars for a Halloween projector. If it isn't bright enough then I'll post that here but I am confident it will be.
> 
> Long story short, I think their recommendation of an 1800 lumen projector is way too high. I think 800 would get the job done for most effects as long as it's in a dark area.


1000 lumens should be plenty bright. See my earlier picture for a 100 lumens projector in midday light. I haven't tested it outside yet, but am fairly sure that when it's dark, it will still outshine the streetlights that I have 2 houses away in both directions. Until they release more info, a video of their projector in action, or someone purchases the same projector, all we can do is speculate how good (or bad) it will be. Using current mini projectors that are close in specs is the best we can do.
With eBay and Amazon though, you can get a better projector (lumens and or connectivity, and resolution) for close to the same price. $60 buck for a projector that has less inputs than a similar projector I can get for under $50 shipped to my door is not a good deal.


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

I've yet to add projection to my haunt just because I feel so confused and intimidated that it literally makes my brain want to explode. I have 2 upstairs windows (they're both bedrooms) that I'd want to utilize, and they're rather small. The AtmosFx package kinda sounds like it could work for me just because it's taking all the guesswork out and giving me everything i need to start, but at the same time, if I'm upping my game to projection, I want it to be badass and not mediocre. Should I wait until someone reviews this?


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*Projecting to window after dark*

Their 1800 lumens suggestion isn't at all out of bounds if you project indoors to a wall, lights-on; typically, each of their DVDs has a Wall mode for this purpose. And in the vids, believe they always show it in action with the lights on--say, for a Halloween Party.

You don't need 1800 lumens to rear project to a window after dark (so exterior visitors can see it). But the darker it is outside, the better viewers can see it. Insufficient lumens for rear projection to a window means ToTs won't be able to see the projection earlier in the evening, when the younger kids come out.

Special rear projection screen material is... dubious. Not saying it won't improve image brightness--probably does. But also as probable, not to the multiplier of value ("just ain't worth it for most home haunters).

I'm delighted that AtmosFX has packaged this stuff together for people to make it easy--order "one and done." I forget if they're describing this bundle as respenting good or huge savings--hope not. Rather, I'd think this is a Bundle of Convenience for newer home haunters; or home haunters new to projection and might have Research Fatigue, etc. Something they can grab and go with--nothing wrong with that at all.

I know with my AtmosFear FX Pumpkin Jamboree + cheap low lumens Discovery Wonderwall projector (uses MR-16 lamp; forget the lumens). It's an outdoor singing pumpkins display. Very difficult, for me anyway, to set-up in daylight. But looks great when the sun's gone down. The resolution is crap, but it doesn't need to be. And the projector couldn't be more than 3 or 4 feet approximately from the blank craft pumpkins.

I've got a ton of video projection demos on my YouTube channel. If you want to see performance with cheap projectors, look for ones with the word Wonderwall in either the title or description. You may need to go back 2-4 years in time, chronologically, when that's the only projector I owned--before I got into the Well Worth It ~$100 Mitsubishi 2000+ lumens used projectors on eBay.

With 2000+ lumens, you can also do cool things like project Ghostly Footsteps on a concrete walkway to your front porch from a 2nd story window--did that with a non-LED version of the Digital Galaxy DG-747 projector--the one that has a Lamp in it. The LED version isn't nearly as bright. So higher lumens can help if you want to project to a surface further away than an interior window in a bedroom.

Sorry if I'm repeating myself here in this thread. I love AtmosfearFX DVDs and own nearly all of them (except Night Stalkers--not right for my haunt).

My general YT Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/user/mikeerdas/videos

Wonderwall rear projection of "Master Gracey" as seen from outside. Resolution on projector also isn't great, but works:





Wonderwall rear projection of Madame Leota as seen from outside:





Surprisingly, the cheap Wonderwall *was* able to project a viewable image lights on. Here's an example of Madame Leota from indoors:





Ghostly Footsteps videos projected from a second story window down onto a walkway using non-LED version of Digital Galaxy DG-747; purchased this one new. Forget lumens, but at least 1800; possibly 2200. I'm no expert in technical Projection terms like Throw--but this higher lumens projector did a great job with distance. While this is not a high-rez projector--most home haunters don't need high rez--one advantage is that it accepts a number of hi-rez video *input* sources, like HDMI. While older / cheaper projectors might only be able to accept Composite video for input (R/W for sound; single Yellow RCA cable for video). Anyway, here are vids of the higher lumens DG-747 projecting Disney Haunted Mansion style ghostly footsteps like you'd see in the M.C. Escher endless stairway room of the Haunted Mansion at Disney's Magic Kingdom--that's what inspired me to do this effect:











Same effect but indoors and with a cheap Wonderwall--my first experiment in trying to replicate / hack / reverse engineer Disney's Haunted Mansion ghostly footprints / footsteps:






My beloved XD500Us can't accept HDMI. Not sure if that matters much anyway, but I just use the plain old "yellow cable" Composite video input. And it works great with my AtmosfearFX Ghostly Apparitions rear projections.

Two XD500Us being used to project in partial darkness:





Two XD500Us being used to project in complete darkness:





Hope this helps.


----------



## Icepick (Nov 24, 2013)

cricket515 said:


> I've yet to add projection to my haunt just because I feel so confused and intimidated that it literally makes my brain want to explode. I have 2 upstairs windows (they're both bedrooms) that I'd want to utilize, and they're rather small. The AtmosFx package kinda sounds like it could work for me just because it's taking all the guesswork out and giving me everything i need to start, but at the same time, if I'm upping my game to projection, I want it to be badass and not mediocre. Should I wait until someone reviews this?


I would definitely wait till someone actually gets one in hand to review before pulling the trigger yourself. Right now it's all just speculation on how good or bad this system is.


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Deleted and posted in thread specifically about the AtmosFearFX One Device


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

I purchased a projector last year to use with the ghostly apparitions from AtmosFX. I am interested in maybe the creepy crawlers this year, but I also found this great website that has free downloadable clips of different scenes. Some of you may be interested. They have some moon clips, spiders, and such. It's worth a look see. 

http://www.beachfrontbroll.com/


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

punkpumpkin said:


> I purchased a projector last year to use with the ghostly apparitions from AtmosFX. I am interested in maybe the creepy crawlers this year, but I also found this great website that has free downloadable clips of different scenes. Some of you may be interested. They have some moon clips, spiders, and such. It's worth a look see.
> 
> http://www.beachfrontbroll.com/


Haven't followed the URL but if you find any specific ones, please consider embedding You Tube video links to this thread about free video projections for Halloween. I created the thread early on when I was just getting into Halloween projection effects: 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/112842-good-video-clips-halloween-projections-youtube.html


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like they are ready for their pre-sale:

Witching Hour: http://atmosfx.com/products/detail/witching-hour

Phantasms: http://atmosfx.com/products/detail/phantasms

The witch doesn't interest me much, but I do like the Iron Maiden "Eddie" type guy in the Phantasms video. Reminds me a lot of Ghostly Apparitions.


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah the witching hour seems a little cartoonish for me. Maybe it was meant to be more family friendly liek their trick or treat ones?


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just received the email.. Interesting : "The AtmosFX team has worked incredibly hard on these two new digital decorations, and we think they are some of the most exciting creations we have made. We think you will be really pleased, too. And here's a little secret: Both Phantasms and Witching Hour are optimized for two new display modes that are, uh, mind blowing. One of them, “Hollusion Mode,” is essentially a vast improvement to the effect that made Ghostly Apparitions so popular."

the presale site shows a Hollusion mode and a 3DFX Prop Mode..
Just preordered Phantasms!!


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I just went back to see how many characters were included with each DVD and noticed that Hollusion and 3DFX prop mode. I'm intrigued by the prop mode.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like they see the need for doorway/outdoor scrim?


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I just checked out the e-mail too and am thinking I may get the phantasms as well. Question for those of you that may have been doing this longer. Has anyone here ever purchased anything from Spectral Illusions? I really like the looks of the Phantom Wraith and Restless Spirit. Is the few second clip they show the entire length of the download they offer?


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Hope they spill the beans on the new modes soon. Planning my budget and only so many weekends left to get everything ready.

Wonder how soon after the digital downloads versions will appear? I loooove not having to rip the scenes I want off the DVDs.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Cloe said:


> I just checked out the e-mail too and am thinking I may get the phantasms as well. Question for those of you that may have been doing this longer. Has anyone here ever purchased anything from Spectral Illusions? I really like the looks of the Phantom Wraith and Restless Spirit. Is the few second clip they show the entire length of the download they offer?


I own a few atmos fear fx dvd s. They usually are longer. The video is normally just a tease.
I can let you know in September.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have Spectral's Phantom of the Park and Waking the Dead from last year...best thing to do is get the clips you like from Atmos, Spectral, etc, and use digital editing software to combine them all together.


----------

